#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  depth structural maps

## kashif_lighari

Can any bodu help me in the inerpretation of structural maps i need basic info about them plz

See More: depth structural maps

----------


## sblgeomatics

What type of  information you need? else you want best service providers? I can help you on basis of service provider.
    * GPS Mapping and computations
    * Generation of digital elevation models and contours derived/ georeferencing   & Digitization
    * Generation of elevation profiles, Digital Surface Models (DSM) and Digital Terrain Models (DTM) as raster, TIN, contour or slope models.
    * Advanced detection and extraction of buildings, features, specific model generation
    * Surface and land use classification, characterization
    * 3D model generation of features
    * Integrated with Photogrammetric applications: planimetric compilation, breakline compilation, automatic contour generation, orthophotos and GIS visualization.for more details visit :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kashif_lighari

I want to learn interpretation of depth structural maps from basic

----------


## ahmedsisy

what do you want exactly ?
to do the map from wells data or seismic ?
or to interpret the map? and which kind of interpretation ? hydrocarbon prospectivit or fracture prediction or what ???

----------


## kashif_lighari

I want to know the interpretation fracture identification and hydrocarbon prespective

----------


## ahmedsisy

i couldn't understand you

----------


## kashif_lighari

I simply want to know how to read the map just bsic info

----------


## ahmedsisy

look at this link if you don't know any thing about maps reading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i don't know your education level so i don't know how to advice you
but generally, there are alot of maps kinds, and every one has it's own way to read, magnetic,  velocity, petrophysical property,sequence stratigraphy, satalite ..................etc are very different kinds of maps, no relation at all between them, so it's better if you told me if you are a geologist or what else or what is your year of study if you study geology
because usually geologists have alot of courses deal with maps espicially the structure maps and surface maps as well.
if you mean what you was talking about (depth structural maps)you need only a practical structure course , you MUST train your self to draw contour maps by your hand not by software, and draw structure sections by your hand also, you must do,

i recommend this book for you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
coppied from site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmedsisy

and this one also
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kashif_lighari

Thanks

----------


## lulliri

if you want  learn the interpretation fracture identification and hydrocarbon prespective through the remote sensing, try to visit the site 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 These applications contain many tools for the recognition of oil and nearly all the minerals in general, through the spectral signatures of various minerals .... 
These signatures can be recognized by studying the satellite images .......

----------


## kashif_lighari

Thanks

----------


## MLT

PLease share if somebody have iMANAGE *****

See More: depth structural maps

----------


## yewaded

Welcome to my post

----------


## nasirmahmood

would you plz upload it again or provide me a link to download it,as i am unable to download it.thanks

----------


## mouradbz

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## hatemlibya

assalam alaykum ahmedsisy
could you help how to do depth structural maps from well dada and seismic please?

----------


## johnamedy

I have to discover interpretation of detail structural road directions from basic what do you want accurately?
to complete the actual chart from water wells info as well as seismic?
or interpret the actual chart? along with which kind of interpretation? hydrocarbon prospectivit as well as fracture conjecture as well as what???

----------

